# Goldener November



## Limnos (12. Nov. 2012)

Hi

Auch der meist graue und neblige November kann noch schöne Tage haben, an denen man eher von einem goldenen November sprechen möchte. Ein solcher Tag hat mich und meine Kamera vor´s Haus gelockt, wo ich dann diese Motive fand.

http://s735.beta.photobucket.com/user/Obergolding/library/2012-11- Herbst

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## troll20 (12. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Goldener November*

Hallo Wolfgang,

wie immer wunder schöne Bilder.
Nur leider ist der goldene Herbst fast vorbei und der grau kalte Winter klopft an die Tür.
Aber auch da gibt es viele schöne Motive, welche uns die Natur bietet 

Gruß René


----------



## jolantha (14. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Goldener November*

Hallo Wolfgang,
Bilder sind toll, ich finde es aber noch besser, wenn ich bei 20 Grad Zimmertemperatur vom Wohnzimmer aus, mir diese Pracht ansehen kann.
Raus muß ich dafür beim besten Willen nicht.


----------

